# Furries are obsessed with porn



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2010)

Seriously.  Bemoaning the loss of CP on a website that is already stuffed to the gills with less legally-questionable smut, treating it as if the First Amendment itself had been repealed and martial law instated... Shit, the ratio of clean stuff to porn on the popularity scale is sobering.  Draw a dick, get more views.  It could be an Advice Dog meme.  Are you unable to function without your CP, or without porn at all?

Grow up, get your hands off of your genitals.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 24, 2010)

Society is still to prudish. I say there needs to be more porn.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2010)

I find it pretty depressing how obsessed furries are with sex and porn as well. It's pretty much the #1 thing I hate about this fandumb and makes me feel like I don't fit in at all.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Shit, the ratio of clean stuff to porn on the popularity scale is sobering.


 Boosting your OP with references.

Lot of red and blue on the bottom, don't ya think? :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Boosting your OP with references.
> 
> Lot of red and blue on the bottom, don't ya think? :V


 
Too much black.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I may be speaking blasphemy.
But I personally do prefer clean to cleanish art.


----------



## Tyhnu (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm on the "this is me not giving a fuck" side of things. I might like loli/shota/cub art but I'm not really keen on hardcore porn anyway; and if I really wanted to see some it's not hard to look elsewhere.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Boosting your OP with references.
> 
> Lot of red and blue on the bottom, don't ya think? :V



Shit I've been reading too much Homestuck, I was fully expecting and dissapointed there were no horrorterrors or scratch at the bottom of that as I scrolled down.

As for porn... yeah. Furries like it too much. But you don't have to pay attention to EVERY furry. Not all of them are like that.


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

I like real porn better.
Furry is good on occasion.

I'm sure I could live without either though.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't care if CP is allowed or not simply because I do not like it.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find it pretty depressing how obsessed furries are with sex and porn as well. It's pretty much the #1 thing I hate about this fandumb and makes me feel like I don't fit in at all.


 
I'm with you on this one, man; I'm not really one for porn, either.


----------



## Ames (Nov 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find it pretty depressing how obsessed furries are with sex and porn as well. It's pretty much the #1 thing I hate about this fandumb and makes me feel like I don't fit in at all.


 
And the fact that you are required to have a minimum of five obscure, twisted fetishes?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Boosting your OP with references.
> 
> Lot of red and blue on the bottom, don't ya think? :V


 
That thing, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## The DK (Nov 24, 2010)

Fur porn is ok, definitly can live without it. I just dont like that a lot of the porn is better drawn than clean stuff


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2010)

The human is naturally extremely attracted to sex and to touch. You can't blame them liking the concept of continuing the generation.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The human is naturally extremely attracted to sex and to touch. You can't blame them liking the concept of continuing the generation.



Yeah but the human has evolved past the natural "give into desire" thing, and developed self-control. Unfortunately, people are too spoiled to display that. Almost as if we were devolving. I think I got that word from Digimon, dunno.


----------



## Ames (Nov 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The human is naturally extremely attracted to sex and to touch. You can't blame them liking the concept of continuing the generation.


 
Except that it's biologically impossible to propagate by fucking a dog.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not THAT obsessed with porn, I like doing a little bit of both kinds of art but the majority of my art is clean.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Except that it's biologically impossible to propagate by fucking a dog.


 
WAT? This is news to me...


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 25, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I like real porn better.
> Furry is good on occasion.
> 
> I'm sure I could live without either though.


 
ITT: Best post ever.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Im a furry rapper that make music, what does that have to do with porn???


----------



## Xavan (Nov 25, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> Im a furry rapper that make music, what does that have to do with porn???



The part were you have sex.


----------



## Browder (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that furries are obsessed with championing obscure causes. That gives them more of a boner than CP ever will.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> The part were you have sex.


 that was pointless so it must make perfect sense! I agree with you!


----------



## Slyck (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not obsessed with it, I jack off to it, but I don't oogle over porn day and night.

Yes I see the contradiction and no you don't have to point it out.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> The part were you have sex.


 
winner.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 25, 2010)

When I looked at the list at the bottom, it read something like 400+ registered and 600+ guests viewing the thread earlier on.

Whether championing a weird cause, or whatever, that's a lot of furries concerned about their porn.

There was a lot of stupid comments, but if it was really "fighting the good fight.. for porn" I would have expected a lot more. I don't think they were there to fight an obscure cause for the most part, I think they were speechless and butthurt.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll acknowledge that outside these forums I peg most furries for being flirtatious, lustful, desperate, or having a dreary life. Being these are the only personalities they ever seem to share with us onlookers, and very seldom do I meet someone who is just interested in anthropomorphic characters and not how many dicks and boobs are crammed onto one body. 

I don't see friend quality type people out there often in the furry world. Porn is a-okay for when you're feeling frisky, but it's blatantly obvious with how fixated most of them are with it that they are no doubt obsessed. I don't see how they deal with it, I'd morn someone in a predicament like that.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> When I looked at the list at the bottom, it read something like 400+ registered and 600+ guests viewing the thread earlier on.
> 
> Whether championing a weird cause, or whatever, that's a lot of furries concerned about their porn.
> 
> There was a lot of stupid comments, but if it was really "fighting the good fight.. for porn" I would have expected a lot more. I don't think they were there to fight an obscure cause for the most part, I think they were speechless and butthurt.


 
Well you know the only thing furries like more than porn is drama. I'm sure most of the observers were there for the drama...well I was anyway >.>


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 25, 2010)

Well shit. I voted before reading the first post. -.-;
If I knew this was a CP thread I would have gone with door number three.

I like my porn man, but not kiddie porn. And actually I don't like much furry porn, to be honest. I think anthros are pretty cool but I prefer looking at real stuff. XD


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 25, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> Well shit. I voted before reading the first post. -.-;
> If I knew this was a CP thread I would have gone with door number three.
> 
> I like my porn man, but not kiddie porn. And actually I don't like much furry porn, to be honest. I think anthros are pretty cool but I prefer looking at real stuff. XD


 
I dont 'get' the poll. =/


----------



## PATROL (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't get the poll either. As for the furry porn: I look at it as an  art (if it deserves to be called that). If pic has quality and effort  put into it, I don't mind what's going on on the image. It all depends  on individual piece of art.


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 25, 2010)

Me? I like porn...but I _love_ erotica. A fine line defined not by the authors, but by the viewer (in my case). The passionate interaction, the way it engages, is something other illustration tends to lack because porn needs to arouse a primal emotion, whereas illustration tantalizes the brain. Plus, I'm a dreadful, pretentious pervert! It's not like I'd die without 'porn', but I freely admit to liking it.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

P0rn? Can't stand it, prefer the real physical thing *cough*
Pics just don't do justice.


----------



## ValleyDee (Nov 25, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> P0rn? Can't stand it, prefer the real physical thing *cough*
> *Pics just don't do justice.*


 That is unless you have the imagination to "bring the pic to life" and take it to the next step... although in general the real stuff would be preferred.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

ValleyDee said:


> That is unless you have the imagination to "bring the pic to life" and take it to the next step... although in general the real stuff would be preferred.


 Well true, but try getting away with that oin the college network, ain't gonna happen


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 25, 2010)

It may surprise you when I say that I'm actually not obsessed with porn, I just think that it's the only good aspect of the furry fandom. :V

FAF is also the only place where I act like a massive pervert, BTW.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It may surprise you when I say that I'm actually not obsessed with porn, I just think that it's the only good aspect of the furry fandom. :V
> 
> FAF is also the only place where I act like a massive pervert, BTW.


 
A pervert in FAF is a pervert anywhere, and you may not be obsessed with porn, but *you* like *cartoon porn* and that makes you a massive pervert, or just a horrible pervert.


You don't have to enjoy the porn in the fandom.
Regular queers are fine too.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> A pervert in FAF is a pervert anywhere, and you may not be obsessed with porn, but *you* like *cartoon porn* and that makes you a massive pervert, or just a horrible pervert.
> 
> 
> You don't have to enjoy the porn in the fandom.
> Regular queers are fine too.


 
Cartoon style pornography is the original pornography. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/05/14/venus-of-hohle-fels-prehi_n_203418.html
You can take your asexual attitude and shove it... under your bed in the same box you keep your withered up, unused genitalia. There is nothing wrong with enjoying porn, rather than raping women and producing more illegitimate bastard children.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> Well shit. I voted before reading the first post. -.-;
> If I knew this was a CP thread I would have gone with door number three.
> 
> I like my porn man, but not kiddie porn. And actually I don't like much furry porn, to be honest. I think anthros are pretty cool but I prefer looking at real stuff. XD



It's not about kiddie porn.  It's about all porn, actually.  The fact that the loss of cub PORN (not cub *art*, 'Neer said that was OK) provoked so many people is what irks me.  They want their fetish fuel SO FUCKING BAD that they will raise an unholy stink about it being gone.  This indicates to me that furries are far too concerned with the PORNOGRAPHIC aspect of the fandom (and of course they will claim it's art and freedom of expression is being stifled etc. etc.).  This would carry over to pretty much any other subgenre of furry smut.  If for some reason pornographic depictions of homosexual acts were banned BUT NOT non-pornographic depictions of togetherness, affection and such, an even GREATER explosion of furry RAEG would result.  Art? Fuck that noise, THEY WANT PORN.



Meadow said:


> I dont 'get' the poll. =/


 


PATROL said:


> I don't get the poll either.


 
It's sarcastic, but it basically boils down to "Do you think/are you willing to acknowledge that you've got a level of interest in porn that would be considered excessive?"


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 25, 2010)

For me, I am mainly in to furry things for just fun and like clean images but sometimes I don't mind looking at some adult images. But then some of it makes me want to throw up. X_X

And the porn=more watchers thing is definately true,sad really. On here I only upload clean drawings but on an another website I upload adult drawings i've done and clean art of my fursona...
porn gets like 10 favs and 3 comments at times and then clean pics gets like 2 favs and no comments or just no attention paid to it at all. This site has a star rating system and porn gets rated while clean stuff never does.

I don't like that. =/ And I have not as many watchers as I do here but they were achieved in less time. It is sad that proves true so much.

For me, I prefer clean art but sometimes I just like a few of the other variety here and there.

As for CP- I was not at all into it but I feel bad for the artists that have to delete so many things they worked on.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 25, 2010)

Fact is, as of almost 7 months ago, about 75% of the non-deleted database of FA was clean art (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3890306/)  

I don't have anything on the watchers, comments and faves, but people are sure to be more willing to search around for porn by random artists than clean art by random artists.

There's definitely a lot of sex in the fandom, and there are those guys out there that are in it for the sex day and night, but you can't overlook everyone else.  Even those that do take part in sexual things aren't so sexually based in other aspects.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> P0rn? Can't stand it, prefer the real physical thing *cough*
> Pics just don't do justice.


 
Okay, when people say this I feel compelled to call them "fucking retards letting off excess smug fumes".

Pretty much everyone would prefer the "real physical thing", retard.  Whether they've ACTUALLY HAD IT YET or not.  The number of people who have been so thoroughly spoiled by porn that they would eschew a real-life roll in the hay is likely pretty goddamn small.  Generally people don't opt for porn by PREFERENCE, it happens to be all they have (Besides Rosie Palmer and her five friends of course).


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2010)

Even though i could smell that shitstorm on the horizon...it still surprised me how _pissed off_ people were getting over cub porn being banned. Like...wow...do you need pornography THAT BAD that losing it from one website sends you into a frenzy?

I don't agree with banning cub porn for the sake of it being "wrong", or any of that B.S. drawn porn is drawn porn. don't like it? oh well. i don't like a lotta shit, and banning it isn't fair.

but, legality falls into play and we're dealing with a different situation. the reason doesn't matter, though. i think it's a serious problem when someone gets angry about banning of a type of porn.

though i gotta say, i would be bummed if my drugporn was banned.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2010)

Yesterday, I learned that furries care more about the rights to draw kids diddling more than that causing the site to shut down.

This is the true meaning of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 25, 2010)

Skift said:


> Yesterday, I learned that furries care more about the rights to draw kids diddling more than that causing the site to shut down.
> 
> This is the true meaning of Thanksgiving.



I just enjoy fucking cartoons.

I just fucking enjoy cartoons.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2010)

I still find it humorous that the same people who preach "FURRY IS NOT ABOUT PORN, STFU FURRY PORN IS UNRELATED TO THE FANDOM!" at the same time whirl around and go "OMG IF YOU BAN [X] FETISH / ALL THE FETISHES FA WILL DIE!"  You can't have both amigo.  If the fandom has no interest in the porn, then one of the biggest Furry sites would not be abandoned like a leper the moment its porn vanishes.  It's a simple principle, that if the only thing removed is the porn and suddenly a significant chunk (see: 33%+ of the site member base & views) vanishes, that the porn was what was keeping them around.  If a bunch of people go to a deli and orders the special turkey on rye every day, the turkey on rye vanishes, and none of those people come back, the reason is very probably "they only came for the turkey on rye".


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2010)

Humanity is obsessed about porn.

We're just exotic about it.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Rawr, Kyle needs his pr0n.


----------



## JDFox (Nov 26, 2010)

Raise your hand if you think 99% of the people against furry porn in this thread are Hippocrates *Raises hand*  I say get the heck over it, furry porn (In all of its incarnations) is not going anywhere anytime soon.  So for those of you who truly have your panties in a bind over this, you need to get used to it awfully fast.  The truth of the matter is that porn is a HUGE part of this fandom, a fandom where you can come to be who you are and want to be without catching slack for it.  That's why I'm here atleast, and why I think a lot of you are here.  My stance...get over it, turn the other cheek, look the other way.  Do what you gotta do, just don't shit all over other furs because you happen to not like their particular reasons for being here.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm not horrendously against Furry Porn.  I'm just against those who defend it with wonderfully broad statements, resort to ad-hominems of those who think poorly of it, and try to argue that such is a horrendous misunderstanding of the filthy mundanes.  Go on Youtube and make a video about how "Furry porn is not going anywhere soon, the truth of the matter is that porn is a huge part of the fandom".  You'll get swathes of Furries calling you an evil mundane troll out to fursecute them and destroy the fandom.  You might even be lucky enough to have a false DMCA or Hate-Speech report filed against you.

If you jerk to Furry Porn I'm not about to suddenly drive a stake through your heart while shouting "REPENT!"  But if you jerk to the porn, say the prevalence of the porn is an evil troll lie, and how 99% of the fandom could care less if the porn's removed, I reserve full right to call you a fucking idiot.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Raise your *Paw* if you think 99% of the people against furry porn in this thread are Hippocrates *Raises *Paw**  I say get the heck over it, furry porn (In all of its incarnations) is not going anywhere anytime soon.  So for those of you who truly have your panties in a bind over this, you need to get used to it awfully fast.  The truth of the matter is that porn is a HUGE part of this fandom, a fandom where you can come to be who you are and want to be without catching slack for it.  That's why I'm here atleast, and why I think a lot of you are here.  My stance...get over it, turn the other cheek, look the other way.  Do what you gotta do, just don't shit all over other furs because you happen to not like their particular reasons for being here.


 
Fixed and this.

I need pr0n, though it is not only why I come. I also come because I love the dramas here, it is very funny, and I can say I love furries and not be criticized.



Attaman said:


> If you jerk to Furry Porn I'm not about to suddenly drive a  stake through your heart while shouting "REPENT!"  But if you jerk to  the porn, say the prevalence of the porn is an evil troll lie, and how  99% of the fandom could care less if the porn's removed, I reserve full  right to call you a fucking idiot.


 
I are idiotz?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> I are idiotz?


Considering Qoph confirmed that - at least not too long ago - about 25% of the sites content was Adult / Mature, there's a 180+ page thread full of ad hominems and "FA IS GOING TO LOSE MANY MEMBERS", and so on, plus your whole "North Koreans deserve to die if they can't drag themselves out of destitution" post elsewhere, and the "Don't you mean 'paw'" 'fix', I'd say... it's very arguable.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Raise your hand if you think 99% of the people against furry porn in this thread are Hippocrates *Raises hand*  I say get the heck over it, furry porn (In all of its incarnations) is not going anywhere anytime soon.  So for those of you who truly have your panties in a bind over this, you need to get used to it awfully fast.  The truth of the matter is that porn is a HUGE part of this fandom, a fandom where you can come to be who you are and want to be without catching slack for it.  That's why I'm here atleast, and why I think a lot of you are here.  My stance...get over it, turn the other cheek, look the other way.  Do what you gotta do, just don't shit all over other furs because you happen to not like their particular reasons for being here.


 
I don't know what a _hippocrate_ is.

Stop trying to stifle our ability to criticize things, you hypocrite! Maybe standards are a bad thing to some people (_almost no one_), but it's quite a bit more honest than pretending "there are no problems here!"

Edit: Obsession is a problem, and that's the topic of this thread. Not just a little porn here and there.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "North Koreans deserve to die if they can't drag themselves out of destitution" post elsewhere


 
That is not what I said.



Attaman said:


> "Don't you mean  'paw'" 'fix', I'd say... it's very arguable.



I was wrong, I guess I can get criticized for being furry on furry forums.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a good artist, I know that. But when I'm CLEARLY better than someone else, and that someone else posts porn to get about 10 faves a post, and I'm stuck with 0-1, it just pisses me off.

These people should get their own styles and post clean art. Less faves, but the people that do fave are worth it.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> That is not what I said.


 Not what these posts entail.



Wox said:


> I was wrong, I guess I can get criticized for being furry on furry forums.


  There's a difference between "being a member of the furry fandom", and seeing something wrong with the use of "hands" instead of "paws" and feeling it mandatory to 'fix'.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> That is not what I said.


 
Yes you did.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

damn.. i thought everyone els just faps to rachel ray when shes licking icing off of spoons.. guess not.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 26, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> damn.. i thought everyone els just faps to rachel ray when shes licking icing off of spoons.. guess not.


 
Rachel Ray isn't even attractive. :V


----------



## Xenke (Nov 26, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> damn.. i thought everyone els just faps to rachel ray when shes licking icing off of spoons.. guess not.


 
What about Paula Dean licking butter off a ladle?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Not what these posts entail.


You are blowing things way out of detail, as always.



Attaman said:


> There's a difference between "being a member of the  furry fandom", and seeing something wrong with the use of "hands"  instead of "paws" and feeling it mandatory to 'fix'.


It was a joke, jackass.


----------



## Aaros (Nov 26, 2010)

Many furs are obsessed with porn. Many are not. Trying to generalize is a bad idea, because there is no way of knowing or verifying your hunches in a fandom of millions of people spread out over many different places in the world and on the internet. I think furs are most likely just as obsessed with porn as everyone else in the world (in their age groups) is.

Don't accuse or assume someone is addicted to porn, or that they're a certain sexual orientation, because they're a fur, because furs are all over the map.
Don't claim thr fandom is 99% clean because we know that's not true.
If people didn't do these things, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2010)

Wox said:


> You are blowing things way out of detail, as always.


   What details are they lacking?  Each has the quote you're posting in response to.  Do you mean the post you "edited for Aleu" wherein you said "I hate people who don't support themselves. I hate them beyond any possible other kind of hatred. Those to lazy/stupid to support themselves personally need a nuke up their ass. They are a waste of space, water, air, etc. They are the scum of the earth to me." [1]?  That doesn't exactly do much more to help your argument.  



Wox said:


> It was a joke, jackass.


Hence also the "furst stone" in the sig, and the Fursuit flipping people off in a PetsMart / PetSmart parking lot?  

Also, you tend to have a habit of saying "It was a joke, all critique of me and / or my statements are thus nul."  Observe.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is going to hell fast.

Honestly though I'd rather have this then yet another thread about furry porn.

I mean seriously do we need a thread about furry porn in every forum? I guess it does show that furries are obsessed with porn then...


----------



## Aaros (Nov 26, 2010)

Furries are obssessed with whether furries are obssessed with porn. Maybe I should make that a thread...


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

Xenke said:


> What about Paula Dean licking butter off a ladle?



mmmm... 



Holsety said:


> Rachel Ray isn't even attractive. :V



SHUT UP!! DX you keep talking about rachel ray like that then youl grow teef on your feets. :<


but yeah.. furrys and porn.. >_> yes. or no..? @_@' 

i used to feel iffy about the yiffy but i got over that. i dont really care anymore, its just not something id check up if couldnt get a hold of the real thing =P


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Raise your hand if you think 99% of the people against furry porn in this thread are *Hippocrates*


 






IT'S *HYPOCRITES*

AND NO, I'M NOT, MINGEBAG


----------



## Browder (Nov 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Raise your hand if you think 99% of the people against furry porn in this thread are Hippocrates *Raises hand* I say get the heck over it, furry porn (In all of its incarnations) is not going anywhere anytime soon. So for those of you who truly have your panties in a bind over this, you need to get used to it awfully fast. The truth of the matter is that porn is a HUGE part of this fandom, a fandom where you can come to be who you are and want to be without catching slack for it. That's why I'm here atleast, and why I think a lot of you are here. My stance...get over it, turn the other cheek, look the other way. Do what you gotta do, just don't shit all over other furs because you happen to not like their particular reasons for being here.


 
I know you're not here right now but he's not ranting about porn. He's ranting about people ranting about porn ad nauseum.

Also no one can see your hand.

Also Aslo lol Tycho u so crazy.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> IT'S *HYPOCRITES*
> 
> AND NO, I'M NOT, MINGEBAG



yo if u spot me a 5$ il go buy u a milkshake from steak and shake to cool you down.. haha


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Also Aslo lol Tycho u so crazy.


 
I R CRAZY

CRAZY LIKE A FOX NEWS ANCHOR


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 27, 2010)

What's that saying about idle hands? Oh yea, that's right.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 27, 2010)

My brother walked in on me watching porn today, actually... he just chuckled and walked out. I don't care either xD


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 27, 2010)

ehh... thats why theres locks on doors, it saves the awkwardness :I


----------



## Random_Observer (Nov 27, 2010)

Fat nerds who hardly get any = porn-obsessed furries.

They draw the dicks they wish they have banging the asses they'll never see. They commission all the respectable artists to only do porn. forcing anyone who wants to grow as an artist in the furry community to becoming an artistic whore who has to tolerate all the creepy fetishes that are asked for, and all the innapropriate comments made about their art.

Then they get together at furmets and cons and attempt to satisfy their deprived, deviant desires with each other, resulting in desperate and hairy fat mansex; forced to accept any smelly aspergers-laden cretin that comes along with the same desperate problem. Then talk constantly about how they are cool and get laid all the time as a furry.

I only hate the furry porn bullshit so much because I personally know some artists who are genuinely bothered by all the creepy comments and disturbing commission requests they get.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Werds.


 
Except for the fact that FA is only 30% mature/adult art.

And that asexual furries exist.

I'm not against porn. I like porn.
What I don't like is furries treating it like it defines their whole being.


----------



## Tuss (Nov 27, 2010)

Without the caps, No I'm not. I don't look at porn. I spend that time doing it for real.
Derp :B


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Regular


 God damn I fucking love that video. Insane 80's fashion needs to make a comeback, and fast!


Random_Observer said:


> I only hate the furry porn bullshit so much because I personally know some artists who are genuinely bothered by all the creepy comments and disturbing commission requests they get.


 You can't start drawing porn/fetish art and expect not to get comments like that. And if that's such a big fucking problem to these people, maybe they shouldn't be drawing the stuff to begin with.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah. Furries are pretty obsessed for the most part, of course there are exceptions. Not everyone comes to FA to look at porn, some actually enjoy other aspects of art and the fandom.

But...



Sauvignon said:


> Society is still to prudish. I say there needs to be more porn.



I couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 27, 2010)

Based off of observations, it seems like Gay/Bi furries are the ones into porn, and before you say it, yes I do realize this might not be accurate. Just observations.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 27, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Based off of observations, it seems like Gay/Bi furries are the ones into porn, and before you say it, yes I do realize this might not be accurate. Just observations.


 All furries love porn. Even the ones that don't want to have sex love porn.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

I enjoy some of the porn but I labor under the delusion that the fandom's chief function is as a gathering place for creative do-it-yourself artist-types.  I get upset when I'm reminded that maybe it's not.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 27, 2010)

Porn! 

Where?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 27, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Porn!
> 
> Where?


 The main site. :V


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The main site. :V


 
FA is crap for porn unless you're into MS paint.

It's like panning for gold in a river of shit.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> All furries love porn. Even the ones that don't want to have sex love porn.


 
Uh well I meant furry porn specifically.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 27, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> ehh... thats why theres locks on doors, it saves the awkwardness :I


 
There isn't a lock between his room and the living room, which is the one with my computer in it :/


----------



## RailRide (Nov 27, 2010)

ChemicalWolf said:


> I enjoy some of the porn but I labor under the delusion that the fandom's chief function is as a *gathering place for creative do-it-yourself artist-types*.  I get upset when I'm reminded that maybe it's not.



There's the "problem" right there.

---PCJ


----------



## MitchZer0 (Nov 28, 2010)

*hides tissue box*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Uh well I meant furry porn specifically.


 So did I.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

the furry fandom is for porn silly. 

a loss of CP is considered an extinction of a species.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The main site. :V



THERE'S A MAIN SITE?
(didn't i already make that joke? :/)


----------



## Random_Observer (Nov 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You can't start drawing porn/fetish art and expect not to get comments like that. And if that's such a big fucking problem to these people, maybe they shouldn't be drawing the stuff to begin with.


 

No, I mean, things like someone putting out a tame piece of art of a female fox sitting on a beach, and one furfag commenting "I'm imagining my dick filling the space of her mouth."


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 29, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> No, I mean, things like someone putting out a tame piece of art of a female fox sitting on a beach, and one furfag commenting "I'm imagining my dick filling the space of her mouth."


 Once again, it's the furry fandom. Nothing you can really do about it. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the clean stuff over the "naughty" stuff. That said, it doesn't mean I don't often enjoy the "naughty" stuff. Who cares who likes what anyways? Who are you to judge who likes yiff porn. I dislike how a lot of people in this thread automatically assume that just because a furry (like myself) likes porn that they are *OBSESSED *with it. 

As far as I'm concerned, whatever floats your boat floats your boat.


----------



## Icky (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> couldn't agree more with this . Finally, someone with some common sense around here.....


 
Woohoo, first necro of the new year!


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Woohoo, first necro of the new year!


 
lol, I know I'll prob. look like an idiot....but IDK wtf a necro is.....care 2 explain?


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> lol, I know I'll prob. look like an idiot....but IDK wtf a necro is.....care 2 explain?


 
lol, and I forgot to post that post as a quote to someone else's quote btw, which is why I edited it


----------



## Icky (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> lol, I know I'll prob. look like an idiot....but IDK wtf a necro is.....care 2 explain?


 
A necro is when some poor hapless user goes and posts on an old thread that nobody cares about anymore.

The culprit normally gets yelled at by the forumgoers, and occasionally hung by their ears.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh s___.....nvm....


----------



## Muat (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I don't really look at porn because I find it largely unattractive.

There are a few select ones I enjoy though...


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 7, 2011)

In my case, I recently sorta got a liking to Furry porn. XP 
I still draw clean art though. That's because I still don't know how to maneuver bodies and genitals. XD


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 7, 2011)

What? There are perverts on the internet? Well I never! Shocking! :V


----------



## flamedarkfire (Jan 7, 2011)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but Furry is, first and foremost, a fetish.  There's going to BE a lot of porn BECAUSE of this.  However, things have been toned down to where furries can interact and draw and write on a level that is not "yiff yiff yiff" all day and night, much like lifestyle BDSM is not 24/7 sex.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait. Guys. Furry is first and foremost a fetish?

Guys when did this happen.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 7, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> Wait. Guys. Furry is first and foremost a fetish?
> 
> Guys when did this happen.


 
It said in the newsletter a while back.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> Wait. Guys. Furry is first and foremost a fetish?
> 
> Guys when did this happen.


 Somewhere around the time the fandom started.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> Wait. Guys. Furry is first and foremost a fetish?
> 
> Guys when did this happen.


 When mature / adult artwork gained the majority of page-views whilst being about _20%_ of the overall content of sites.

Or maybe it was when it became commonplace to advertise stuff like Bad Dragon and Club Stripes.

Possibly during the time when every other Furry Comic either had an on-screen sex scene or it hammered in repeatably off-screen that sex was happening in the comic, a lot, and for either of the prior two had 33%+ of its pages serve more as fanservice than plot advancement.

Or I could be wrong on all accounts, and it might not have started until Furries started making it a common trend to crop furry porn images for their avatars.

Can't be when anything with animal features was turned immediately into pin-ups and worse, though.  That's completely unrelated.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> Oh s___.....nvm....


 
KILL HIM!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Or I could be wrong on all accounts, and it might not have started until Furries started making it a common trend to crop furry porn images for their avatars.


 Since you mentioned that I just wanted to chime in and say I cannot stand this and wish furries would stop.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 7, 2011)

flamedarkfire said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but Furry is, first and foremost, a fetish.  There's going to BE a lot of porn BECAUSE of this.  However, things have been toned down to where furries can interact and draw and write on a level that is not "yiff yiff yiff" all day and night, much like lifestyle BDSM is not 24/7 sex.


 
Don't know where you got your info bud but way to go put the cart before the horse here. Furry first and foremost is a *hobby*. It is an _interest in anthropomorphic animals_ and* that's it*. So I'd ask of you to kindly refrain from trying to redefine the fandom with your own narrow self interest. Do you see me running around claiming that the fandom is all about fur-suits? No...that's silly.

Maybe...just maybe it is a fetish for you but that part needs to be defined. In general furry is not a fetish. That's not what the fandom is about.



Heimdal said:


> It said in the newsletter a while back.


 
QQ I never got that newsletter. Never got a fucking memo either.


----------



## flamedarkfire (Jan 7, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Don't know where you got your info bud but way to go put the cart before the horse here. Furry first and foremost is a *hobby*. It is an _interest in anthropomorphic animals_ and* that's it*. So I'd ask of you to kindly refrain from trying to redefine the fandom with your own narrow self interest. Do you see me running around claiming that the fandom is all about fur-suits? No...that's silly.
> 
> Maybe...just maybe it is a fetish for you but that part needs to be defined. In general furry is not a fetish. That's not what the fandom is about.
> 
> ...


Like I said.  Thank you for the correction.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 7, 2011)

Its easy to see why a lot of furries are obsessed with porn and I think it's because of the age group that most furries are in which is of course the teenage years 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/69362-Furfags-by-age
(obviously I'm aware the source isnt very accurate) and what are teenage kids known for doing?... looking up porn! except this time they are into furries and lots of them know how to make artwork
in my opinion furries look much better clean


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Don't know where you got your info bud but way to go put the cart before the horse here. Furry first and foremost is a *hobby*. It is an _interest in anthropomorphic animals_ and* that's it*. So I'd ask of you to kindly refrain from trying to redefine the fandom with your own narrow self interest. Do you see me running around claiming that the fandom is all about fur-suits? No...that's silly.
> 
> Maybe...just maybe it is a fetish for you but that part needs to be defined. In general furry is not a fetish. That's not what the fandom is about.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 7, 2011)

eatitfreakbags said:


> Its easy to see why a lot of furries are obsessed with porn and I think it's because of the age group that most furries are in which is of course the teenage years
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/69362-Furfags-by-age
> (obviously I'm aware the source isnt very accurate) and what are teenage kids known for doing?... looking up porn! except this time they are into furries and lots of them know how to make artwork
> in my opinion furries look much better clean


 
I think you're on to something there. The fandom is full of kids and teenagers who like fantasy stories and therefore are interested in anthro animals, and thus discover the fandom. Then they find all the porn. Before long, they're getting all their porn from the fandom.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> A necro is when some poor hapless user goes and posts on an old thread that nobody cares about anymore.
> 
> The culprit normally gets yelled at by the forumgoers, and occasionally hung by their ears.



Ouch...sounds painful . Again, my bad, prob. should've checked b4 I posted .


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Not saying I don't like porn, being a person on the internet thats a given but I do get tired of seeing a billion porn images crop up if I search something as seemingly innocent as ...I dunno Rainbows


----------



## bjornpolar (Jan 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find it pretty depressing how obsessed furries are with sex and porn as well. It's pretty much the #1 thing I hate about this fandumb and makes me feel like I don't fit in at all.



I agree with Heckler & Koch.

I wish the anti-pron fandom would just branch off from the sex-based fandom, then I'd be happy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 9, 2011)

bjornpolar said:


> I agree with Heckler & Koch.
> 
> I wish the anti-pron fandom would just branch off from the sex-based fandom, then I'd be happy.


 
I don't know about you or H&K, but I find it pretty easy to differentiate myself from the porn-obsessed parts of the fandom.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 9, 2011)

I noticed that the people who bitch about furries all day , like the OP, seem to have a "posting obsession fetish". Most of these individuals have thousands of posts on here and seem to spend all their time searching for more absurd topics to compliment their table of self-righteousness.  Holy shit, ban them from posting I say! Their fetish is ruining the lives of everyone...including themselves. Ban them so maybe they can get _real_ lives that give them a _logical_ reason to bitch.

 All of you self-deemed "porn haters" need to get off your moral high ground and stop amplifying your obvious sexual frustrations.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> I noticed that the people who bitch about furries all day , like the OP, seem to have a "posting obsession fetish". Most of these individuals have thousands of posts on here and seem to spend all their time searching for more absurd topics to compliment their table of self-righteousness.


i largely agree with this



> Holy shit, ban them from posting I say! Their fetish is ruining the lives of everyone...including themselves. Ban them so maybe they can get _real_ lives that give them a _logical_ reason to bitch.


i do not agree with this
this is a bit extreme



> All of you self-deemed "porn haters" need to get off your moral high ground and stop amplifying your obvious sexual frustrations.


 i agree with this sentence


----------



## Miklagard (Jan 9, 2011)

I gave most of the thread a read. To be honest, maybe people should stop caring as much.

I fucking love my furry porn and I accept that the content is very perverse and sexual in nature. If someone was to go through my history...DAMN, they'd have a fun time. However, I can't agree that it's wrong or destroying the community. It's just there, and you must get used to it.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm to shy to go looking for it...specially since my comp is right in the living room. ^^;


----------



## WolfboyRudy (Jan 9, 2011)

I will have to say that I do look at porn a lot. Usually one of the thing I check out in the morning but I'm not addicted I could easily just jerk off while imaging something in my mind or have my partner do stuff to me so really I'd have to say not really obsessed with porn.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 9, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> I noticed that the people who bitch about furries all day , like the OP, seem to have a "posting obsession fetish". Most of these individuals have thousands of posts on here and seem to spend all their time searching for more absurd topics to compliment their table of self-righteousness.  Holy shit, ban them from posting I say! Their fetish is ruining the lives of everyone...including themselves. Ban them so maybe they can get _real_ lives that give them a _logical_ reason to bitch.
> 
> All of you self-deemed "porn haters" need to get off your moral high ground and stop amplifying your obvious sexual frustrations.


 In this post, you can observe the following counter-points:

1)  Personal attacks.  Remember, you don't have a life and are hurting yourself if you have a post-count that isn't in the single / double-digits when joining a forum.  They're not for talking, they're for awkward silences and lurking.   There's also a lack of life and all the posters with high post-counts are sexually frustrated (Trust me, if someone's sexually frustrated on here and has a high post count, the latter is most probably not related to the sexual frustration in the least, but some certain other factors probably are).

2)  Reducing the arguments to the point of absurdity.  This one's relatively minor, though, mostly in regard to posting behavior or the person's argument so as to lead to...  

3)  Genetic Fallacy.  Those who have high-digit post-counts are not worth listening to.  Of course, unfortunately, this also blows the other way at times (Those with single-to-double-digit post counts not being listened to).

Miss anything good?

I'm starting to get disappointed, really.  Why does it seem that whenever someone shares an opinion someone doesn't like, the typical solution (on Furry Forums, anyways) is to repeatably insult the person's character before insinuating they have no life (but that the person who's posting does) and therefore their arguments are invalid?  What happened to proper, I 'unno, debate?  Source-v-source intercourse wherein you actually have a proper discussion?  I mean, it's fun the first few times you watch someone jump out of the blue and essentially go "Lol u have no lives stfu I ween" but with more literacy (or, in other cases, more nuttery in addition), but it gets boring after a while. 

EDIT:  Wait, going through Ola's posts is fun.  Go through the archives some time.  I am disappoint no more.  Above point still stands (I want to see more debates, not shouting matches), but I see some things that make me giggle.  Please post some more on here (FAF), I am interested in your discussions.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

Humans in general are obsessed with porn.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally think that the majority of porn is pointless filler for grand masterpieces of smut. Those are few and far between and actually have a point. But I'm not afraid to say that I enjoy it. I'm just not going to say I'm addicted, because I have vices (cigarettes, vodka, metal and punk rock, etc.), and they are WAY more prevalent than my affinity for the pornography...so yes. Some are just trying too hard, but the ones who managed to make an amazing depiction of sex that can NEVER occur, then that actually has some merit of intelligence behind it. So saying that this very intricately detailed anthro smut is pointless would not be entirely true. But I feel sorry for the people who do have a steady enough hand to draw it, because that would mean that they're either sexually cold, or desensitized to this amazingly stimulating sub-genre of anthro art.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 11, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Humans in general are obsessed with porn.


 
Maybe not ALL humans, but the majority yes.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 12, 2011)

Attaman said:


> In this post, you can observe the following counter-points:
> 
> 1)  Personal attacks.  Remember, you don't have a life and are hurting  yourself if you have a post-count that isn't in the single /  double-digits when joining a forum.  They're not for talking, they're  for awkward silences and lurking. :wink:   There's also a lack of life and all the posters with high post-counts  are sexually frustrated (Trust me, if someone's sexually frustrated on  here and has a high post count, the latter is most probably not related  to the sexual frustration in the least, but some certain other factors  probably are).



 Not only that, but 1k+ posters also take the time out of their day to  write numbered paragraphs of mockery in desperate retaliation against  what they think as a "personal attack".



> 2)  Reducing the arguments to the point of absurdity.  This one's  relatively minor, though, mostly in regard to posting behavior or the  person's argument so as to lead to...


 An absurd topic begets an absurd argument begets impending absurdity.

3)  





> Genetic Fallacy.  Those who have high-digit post-counts are  not worth listening to.  Of course, unfortunately, this also blows the  other way at times (Those with single-to-double-digit post counts not  being listened to).


 As a "double digit" poster, I guess I should feel lucky I've been  listened to by the "higher-ups" such as yourself. I mean...it's such a  rare thing to be noticed if you're not posting 20 times a day or more.





> I'm starting to get disappointed, really.  Why does it seem that  whenever someone shares an opinion someone doesn't like, the typical  solution (on Furry Forums, anyways) is to repeatably insult the person's  character before insinuating they have no life (but that the person  who's posting does) and therefore their arguments are invalid?  What  happened to proper, I 'unno, debate?  Source-v-source intercourse  wherein you actually have a proper discussion?  I mean, it's fun the  first few times you watch someone jump out of the blue and essentially  go "Lol u have no lives stfu I ween" but with more literacy (or, in  other cases, more nuttery in addition), but it gets boring after a  while.


 This is hypocrisy to the fullest extent. The OP is, in fact, insulting a  bunch a furries because they are behaving in a way he "doesn't like".  Going as far as to make a thread about what he "doesn't like" about  furries once more, like so many other threads I've seen. And you are  demanding a serious discussion from the furries he is insulting?  Realistically you will most likely get hostile feedback.

 And I apologize if I bore you, since obviously I only exist to entertain you.



> EDIT:  Wait, going through Ola's posts is fun.  Go through the  archives some time.  I am disappoint no more.  Above point still stands  (I want to see more debates, not shouting matches), but I see some  things that make me giggle.  Please post some more on here (FAF), I am  interested in your discussions.


 Yep, I expected this. Dismissing me as a fucking loon and exhibiting me  as such. Typical behavior of the elitist poster on a power trip.  However, I am not intimidated bro.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 12, 2011)

What happened in my absence?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> What happened in my absence?


 
Furries masturbated approximately 531,623,104 times.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for that very lovely image, LizardKing.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 12, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Not only that, but 1k+ posters also take the time out of their day to  write numbered paragraphs of mockery in desperate retaliation against  what they think as a "personal attack".



It was a personal attack. _"You're sexually frustrated and taking the moral high ground!"_ Regardless, it was a really shitty argument. Frankly, you were given more respect than your post deserved.



> An absurd topic begets an absurd argument begets impending absurdity.



Subjective. Furry porn is a pretty common topic, but I'm glad you feel that's reason enough to shit it up with poor arguments.



> 3)   As a "double digit" poster, I guess I should feel lucky I've been  listened to by the "higher-ups" such as yourself. I mean...it's such a  rare thing to be noticed if you're not posting 20 times a day or more.



Not true! You just have to say something stupid. Mission accomplished.



> This is hypocrisy to the fullest extent. The OP is, in fact, insulting a  bunch a furries because they are behaving in a way he "doesn't like".  Going as far as to make a thread about what he "doesn't like" about  furries once more, like so many other threads I've seen. And you are  demanding a serious discussion from the furries he is insulting?  Realistically you will most likely get hostile feedback.



I'm not sure if you read what the OP said or not, but you could look back to big CP Ban thread and see first-hand the accuracy of it. They were literally arguing that their weird porn is more important than the financial state of the entire site. You can call us out on "taking the moral high ground," but it's not suddenly illogical just because you think really hard that it is. Having standards tends to be pretty rational, really.



> Yep, I expected this. Dismissing me as a fucking loon and exhibiting me  as such. Typical behavior of the elitist poster on a power trip.  However, I am not intimidated bro.


 
Do you want to know the counter to this? Make posts that aren't stupid.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Furries masturbated approximately 531,623,104 times.



lol, probably more than that by now.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 12, 2011)

This is news?


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 12, 2011)

This would be forgiven if the porn was better.


----------



## Aethze (Jan 12, 2011)

I would most definately say that furries are no more obsessed with porn than any other section of society. In one of the classes I'm in the people (including the one girl) talk about porn and how it's so great all the time and it's not just the teens, there are a couple older guys in there that talk about just as much, if not more. I figure it's just society that's obsessed, and this especially comes through in the fandom, because furries are seen as "nerds" or "freaks" or some other negative grouping that potrays them as sexually repressed recluses that couldn't get laid to save their life, however true or untrue that may be.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 13, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> It was a personal attack. _"You're sexually  frustrated and taking the moral high ground!"_ Regardless, it was a  really shitty argument. Frankly, you were given more respect than your  post deserved.



 So the OP's accusation of furries being porn obsessed isn't considered a  personal attack, but my accusations are? From a logical standpoint,  both accusing parties are equal in distasteful allegations. 

 And your insulting opinions are biased and fucking ignorant.





> Subjective.  Furry porn is a pretty common topic, but I'm glad you feel that's  reason enough to shit it up with poor arguments.


 It shouldn't be a common topic because it's NEVER going to disappear.  And people like you just don't let it alone because, for unknown  personal reasons, it bothers you. If you can just put aside your  irrational agenda for a moment and think...you will realize it doesn't  matter how much you fucking hate what furries do. You can't win and you  can't stop anything. And why should you try? Realistically, furry porn  (even cub porn) isn't destroying the world, unless you're a religion nut  or non-liberal.

 And again, you resort to arrogant opinions.





> Not true! You just have to say something stupid. Mission accomplished.


 Do you EVER get tired of being a full time asshole?





> I'm  not sure if you read what the OP said or not, but you could look back  to big CP Ban thread and see first-hand the accuracy of it. They were  literally arguing that their weird porn is more important than the  financial state of the entire site. You can call us out on "taking the  moral high ground," but it's not suddenly illogical just because you  think really hard that it is. Having standards tends to be pretty  rational, really.


 How can it be accurate if it's interpreted by someone who anti-porn  biased? Of course they are going to be upset when their porn is  "targeted" and banned, despite the fact the cub porn is fictional. If  they want it back, they'll try to fight for it. I don't see why this  sort of reaction would deserve to be made into such a spectacle. I mean  if you were banned from posting, I assume you would be upset, it's  natural. If things don't go our way, we fucking bitch about it and  sometimes take action, that's life. And your standards are personal, not  universal.





> Do you want to know the counter to this? Make posts that aren't stupid.


 Fucking grow up.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 14, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Not only that, but 1k+ posters also take the time out of their day to  write numbered paragraphs of mockery in desperate retaliation against  what they think as a "personal attack".


 The moment you start saying people are "ruining their own lives" (along with the very overt inference that someone has no life), apply titles (porn haters, although I will say this is a very light title to give compared to stuff like "Dog Fucker" and other titles one can validly earn in the fandom), and so on, it quite obviously is a "personal attack".  Add in that this was the _entire substance_ of your post (for simplicities sake, I shall repeat it after the post) as to counter the OP, you can readily argue that the entire post is one large "Ad Hominem" because you don't like what's being said (bolded for emphasis).



Olaunn said:


> I noticed that the people who bitch about furries all day , like the OP, *seem to have a "posting obsession fetish"*. Most of these individuals have thousands of posts on here and *seem to spend all their time searching for more absurd topics to compliment their table of self-righteousness.*  Holy shit, ban them from posting I say! *Their fetish is ruining the lives of everyone...including themselves.* Ban them *so maybe they can get real lives that give them a logical reason to bitch.*
> 
> *All of you self-deemed "porn haters" need to get off your moral high ground and stop amplifying your obvious sexual frustrations.*



If you notice, there's not much argument to this other than "You suck, you suck, you have no lives, you'll never get sex, you suck."  You'll also notice that in regard to the topic of the rant - the prevalence of porn and its obsessive following in the fandom - you absolutely ignore the point in its entirety.



Olaunn said:


> An absurd topic begets an absurd argument begets impending absurdity.


  Why is it absurd?  There was a thread that exploded dozens of pages an hour on why Cub Porn should be retained on the site for a plethora of reasons (a good deal of them basically boiling down to "I didn't save it yet!" or "So what if FA crashes and burns?  We should stick it to them the entire way!"), the fact that while some _20%_ of all submissions are mature / adult (note that this actually is an alarmingly high number, especially since a good deal of FA "mature" / "adult" work is smut and not of the bloody violent variety) the majority of the site's page-views are of that work (Not of the, I 'unno, 80% of the other content, but the porn and pin-ups), that the prior has been _admitted by several administrative members_ (Including Qoph, and before you say anything yes I know that he isn't a mega-admin but he's still involved in the site to some degree), and so, but I assume this doesn't count? 

Oh, and don't think that's all the support there is for the porn being common in the fandom (a thread and FA statistics), there's more.  Oh ye gods, there's so, _so_ much more to the fandom and its sexual promiscuity. 



Olaunn said:


> 3)   As a "double digit" poster, I guess I should feel lucky I've been  listened to by the "higher-ups" such as yourself. I mean...it's such a  rare thing to be noticed if you're not posting 20 times a day or more.


  Turning a comment that wasn't antagonistic in any ways into an opportunity to throw shit my way.  Also, I still see you haven't addressed the OP's point at all, or any of the counter posts to you... at least, not in any manner besides a general "lol u all suk".



Olaunn said:


> This is hypocrisy to the fullest extent. The OP is, in fact, insulting a  bunch a furries because they are behaving in a way he "doesn't like".


 Yes, I have seen the evidence presented (as well as composed it myself in other debates / forums) to _agree_ with the OP's conclusion.  The argument might be a bit off (okay, it really isn't there, and the evidence is provided elsewhere), but the point remains that he's coming to a _proper_ conclusion.

Meanwhile, your conclusions are - seemingly - along the lines of:  You all have no lives, you are all hurting yourselves posting on here often, you all suffer from sexual frustration ("You all" being people with four-digit and up post counts).  Of which, it's a wee bit easier to argue against that (oh, and much harder for you to prove.  By the way, burden of proof now lays upon you to show that we're sexually frustrated, have broken shells of lives, and so on:  I am willing to comply on burden of proof for sexual obsession, now it's _your_ turn to provide evidence for claims of your own).



Olaunn said:


> Going as far as to make a thread about what he "doesn't like" about  furries once more, like so many other threads I've seen. And you are  demanding a serious discussion from the furries he is insulting?  Realistically you will most likely get hostile feedback.


  You can't really "sugar coat" an adoration of porn, especially with this fandom.  Even just saying "There's a bit of porn in the fandom" draws in crowds.  Hell, just saying Furry Porn Fetish is a part of the fandom (and not its own unique fandom) can get people leading you on word semantic tirades and the like about how the Furry Porn - all of it - is absolutely, positively, _in no way_ associated with the Furry Fandom (which, if the case, means SoFurry has a _lot_ of content to remove).



Olaunn said:


> And I apologize if I bore you, since obviously I only exist to entertain you.


  Nah, you exist to die like the rest of us.  Well, except maybe Xaerun:  Think he has a contingency plan in place for that.



Olaunn said:


> Yep, I expected this. Dismissing me as a fucking loon and exhibiting me  as such.


 You go into a thread doing nothing but spout "You all suck", be overtly antagonistic, and have a history of posts such as "I can show you true insanity," "You're completely rational in that you want to bash skulls in. People who don't empathize that are on some sort of delusional moral high ground," and so on.  You aren't exactly surrounded by an aura of "logical man".  



Olaunn said:


> Typical behavior of the *elitist poster on a power trip.*


  Of course it is.  Question:  Do most people who disagree with you wind up with the "elitist" title?  Or, if they're winning, are they on a power-trip?  I'm curious as to if this is personally tailored a snipe at posters in here, or just a generic dime-a-dozen response by you.



Olaunn said:


> However, I am not intimidated bro.


  When the hell did I become Simon?  Regardless, I'd be a bit alarmed if you were intimidated by a forum post.  



Olaunn said:


> So the OP's accusation of furries being porn obsessed isn't considered a  personal attack, but my accusations are?


  Well, you see, there's two reasons for this:
1)  The OP's argument is that the fandom is obsessed with porn, not what he's using to argue that point.  You, meanwhile, _are_ using that to argue a point (which, I can only assume, is "OP is wrong", or "OP is right but I disagree with the way he presents it", though usually the latter doesn't illicit such a strong response).
2)  We can provide evidence for OP's claims.  You, well, best start coming up with some dirt on us to explain how we're all no-life kings.  Protip:  Post counts do not "Lol u need lives" make.  



Olaunn said:


> And your insulting opinions are biased and fucking ignorant.


 You still, as of post numero tres, have yet to counter the OP's point that the fandom is obsessed with porn.  Phoenix has done a better job in a single seven-word sentence to support that stance than you have in several paragraphs.



Olaunn said:


> It shouldn't be a common topic because it's NEVER going to disappear.  And people like you just don't let it alone because, for unknown  personal reasons, it bothers you.


 Or you could, I 'unno, read posts in the thread.  They often give a clue why some people are "bothered" by the porn.



Olaunn said:


> If you can just put aside your  irrational agenda for a moment and think...


 Agenda?  You need an agenda to bitch?  I mean, don't get me wrong, I'd find it _great_ if the amount of porn in the fandom plummeted suddenly (if only for the reduction in commonality of cropped porn avatars), but I'm not exactly sitting here arguing for porn to be taken out of the fandom.



Olaunn said:


> you will realize it doesn't  matter how much you fucking hate what furries do.


 I just want to point out here that, combined with the prior two posts, Olaunn seems to insinuate that a lot of the "elite" here aren't actually furries.  He doesn't exactly state such, but the implications are easily drawn.  Which is odd, in that - while true with me and a few other high-postcount users - many of the posters here are quite obviously furry.  You _do_ realize you can be a Furry and not find the fandom ass-pats and the like, yes?  Or is this like a reverse of the word-semantics thing I mentioned a while back, wherein instead _not_ adoring the porn and embracing it means you aren't a fandom member?



Olaunn said:


> You can't win and you  can't stop anything.


 Speak for yourself:  I'd consider two less cumshot-cropped avatars on the internet to be a glorious victory (at least morally).



Olaunn said:


> And why should you try? Realistically, furry porn  (even cub porn) isn't destroying the world, *unless you're a religion nut  or non-liberal.*


 I'm going to merely address the bolded, as the rest is just _inviting_ someone to blow this up moreso than it already has been (beyond the typical fandom associations with lifestyle, race, civil rights movement, and so on:  We need no more fuel on that fire).

The bolded... you do realize that non-religious, liberal is one of the more common populations on FAF?



Olaunn said:


> And again, you resort to arrogant opinions.


  Your entire post at the start was, summed up, "U suk, u destroying yourselves, u haz no lives, u sexually frustrated", followed by claims of elitism and more thinly (if even) veiled insults in later posts.  You aren't exactly one to call someone out on such.



Olaunn said:


> Do you EVER get tired of being a full time asshole?


  Just quoting this.  No reason, really.  



Olaunn said:


> How can it be accurate if it's interpreted by someone who anti-porn  biased?


 Oh hey, then that means I can interpret it fine.

Or can it only be interpreted by someone who shares your ideology, and agrees with you?  Since, I mean, at the start of the thread I stated that I'm not anti-porn, but apparently my opinions are still diddly and put me in the "Power-abusing elitist" category.



Olaunn said:


> Of course they are going to be upset when their porn is  "targeted" and banned, *despite the fact the cub porn is fictional.*


 Hint one that there might be a personal reason for the hostility.  Not saying it's a sure thing, but a good hint that Olaunn is not upset just because of our posting styles (at least unless hypocritical).



Olaunn said:


> If  they want it back, they'll try to fight for it. I don't see why this  sort of reaction would deserve to be made into such a spectacle.


 I'd suggest you check the original thread, all several hundred pages, but forum accident ated it.   So, instead, I'll give you the basic run-down:  Arguing that you should try to get it back isn't exactly bad (besides, of course, arguing for fictional pedophilia, but that's another matter entirely and reserved for other threads).  Lashing out at people because your fetish is disappearing, is room for a spectacle.  Especially when including stuff such as:
"The whole of FA should go down, stick it to the people who won't fund us!  They may try to silence us, but we'll go down posting Cub all the way!"
"Dragoneer hates the Cub Porn, it's a conspiracy and he always wanted it gone!"
"If we lose Cub Porn, all the porn is going to vanish, and soon! You'll see!"

Yes, those were actual posts in the thread.  People were trying to argue such in the thread, and I think you can see why they're absurd (the first is dragging an entire site down for the sake of a single fetish group, the second is humorous on its merits alone, and the third is a massive reach / attempt at intimidation).  Then, once it was discovered by many of them that their complaining wouldn't fix things, a good deal said "WE GONNA LEAVE FA FOREVA!", and - realizing that not even that would save the fetish - either continued to stay and grumble (but never leave) or just pack shop and migrate to sites like InkBunny (or, in other words, prove that the main reason they stayed on FA was Porn - which kinda goes alongside the OP's argument of "Obsessed with porn" if you migrate with your fetish wherever it goes).



Olaunn said:


> I mean  if you were banned from posting, I assume you would be upset, it's  natural.


 Banned from posting?  What kind of forum would that be if you're banned from posting?  Banning Cub Porn from an art site is a bit different from banning posting from a forum.  It's like comparing not being able to bring peanuts on a camping trip to not being allowed to breathe when living.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

Pathetic sexual deviant, standing by.

Edit: And by sexual, I mean porn.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe the average fur is more likely to admit it in public... But I don't think the average fur is more perverted than your average normal person.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 15, 2011)

Attaman said:


> The moment you start saying people are "ruining  their own lives" (along with the very overt inference that someone has  no life), apply titles (porn haters, although I will say this is a very  light title to give compared to stuff like "Dog Fucker" and other titles  one can validly earn in the fandom), and so on, it quite obviously is a  "personal attack".  Add in that this was the _entire substance_ of  your post (for simplicities sake, I shall repeat it after the post) as  to counter the OP, you can readily argue that the entire post is one  large "Ad Hominem" because you don't like what's being said (bolded for  emphasis).



 I want to first point out that I am neither anti-porn nor pro-porn. I  try to see things from a neutral perspective and I should have stated  that immediately before I claimed the OP, and those who affiliate his  ideals, had no lives and should be banned. You see, the word "obsession"  in the thread had upset me greatly, so I stated the OP and friends of  having a "posting obsession" to level the argument playing ground. I  used the OP exceptionally high post meter as evidence and stated the  presumed "consequences" of achieving such a feat.  

My claims of the "porn haters" having sexual frustration, were only  assumptions based on medical studies of sexual frustration and the  effect it can have on one's perception of sex. And I hastily chose to  make these assumptions because, OP and friends didn't offer a logical  non-personal explanation of why they hate people who enjoy porn. The  thread just seemed to be another one-sided "mutual circle jerk" of elite  posters trying to flaunt their rantings as if they know everything and  nobody else has the right to argue. <----- Just an assumption, DON'T  take it personally.






> If you notice, there's not much argument to this  other than "You suck, you suck, you have no lives, you'll never get sex,  you suck."  You'll also notice that in regard to the topic of the rant -  the prevalence of porn and its obsessive following in the fandom - you  absolutely ignore the point in its entirety.


 It only seems like I have ignored the point, but in actuality, I was  defending the argument that furries ARE NOT obsessed with porn and was a  little unwise in my method of defense. I was more than upset that day. I  will admit that being a fucking asshole doesn't get the topic anywhere,  but sadly the OP neglected that concept by adding "obsession" to his  thread title.



> Why is it absurd?  There was a thread that  exploded dozens of pages an hour on why Cub Porn should be retained on  the site for a plethora of reasons (a good deal of them basically  boiling down to "I didn't save it yet!" or "So what if FA crashes and  burns?  We should stick it to them the entire way!"), the fact that  while some _20%_ of all submissions are mature / adult (note that  this actually is an alarmingly high number, especially since a good deal  of FA "mature" / "adult" work is smut and not of the bloody violent  variety) the majority of the site's page-views are of that work (Not of  the, I 'unno, 80% of the other content, but the porn and pin-ups), that  the prior has been _admitted by several administrative members_  (Including Qoph, and before you say anything yes I know that he isn't a  mega-admin but he's still involved in the site to some degree), and so,  but I assume this doesn't count?


 It's absurd because it started off as a "claim" that furries are  obsessed with porn, rather than as a "question". Example: Claims don't  leave very much room for debate, don't you agree? Opposing Example:  Claims definitely don't leave any room for debate...end of  story...PERIOD.

 It's absurd because it's a topic that was designed to be either agreed  with or GTFO. I didn't agree with it and now I'm hurling shit at other  apes who don't agree with me. You claim I started it, but I claim the OP  WANTED someone like me to. There was no clear intention of debate at  the start of the thread, so I reacted accordingly.





> Oh, and don't think that's all the support there is for  the porn being common in the fandom (a thread and FA statistics),  there's more.  Oh ye gods, there's so, _so_ much more to the fandom  and its sexual promiscuity.
> 
> Turning a comment that wasn't  antagonistic in any ways into an opportunity to throw shit my way.   Also, I still see you haven't addressed the OP's point at all, or any of  the counter posts to you... at least, not in any manner besides a  general "lol u all suk".


 Well here it is then, your most requested addressing: IMO, furries ARE  NOT obsessed with porn. Those who were accused of being obsessed most  likely trusted FA with their cub porn/art and probably didn't receive a  proper notice of the sudden ban. I bet a lot of them upload their art so  they don't require to store it on their hdd's, not only to save space,  but to lessen the risk of being discovered by friends or loved one's. So  when their art was deleted off of FA, do you honestly blame them for  their reaction? Especially since other fetish art still remains? The art  may not be important to you, but to them it's somewhat important  because most of it was their *personal* property that just vanished without chance of recovery.

 You think their fetish is abhorrent, but they are victims of a  developed fetish. Should you hate them for it? Insult them? There is no  medical cure for a developed fetish and because fetishes development  starts at childhood, the victim cannot take preventive measures to  ensure a "normal" libido without fetishes. It's usually up to good  parenting, but how much do you want to bet these "porn obsessed"  wretches didn't have that luxury? So from a medical and scientific  standpoint, their choice of porn wasn't defined by "choice".

 Also, life is short and miserable for most people. If these people like  to jack off to things you wouldn't jack off to, why do you waste YOUR  life trying to make them believe they are "porn obsessed freaks"? Why  can't you realize they are victims of a far greater and realistic  hostile agenda? I'm sure you're with me on the agreement that the  government and religion play a big role in the epic fucked up-ness of  the world?





> Yes, I have seen the evidence presented (as well as  composed it myself in other debates / forums) to _agree_ with the  OP's conclusion.  The argument might be a bit off (okay, it really isn't  there, and the evidence is provided elsewhere), but the point remains  that he's coming to a _proper_ conclusion.
> 
> Meanwhile, your  conclusions are - seemingly - along the lines of:  You all have no  lives, you are all hurting yourselves posting on here often, you all  suffer from sexual frustration ("You all" being people with four-digit  and up post counts).  Of which, it's a wee bit easier to argue against  that (oh, and much harder for you to prove.  By the way, burden of proof  now lays upon you to show that we're sexually frustrated, have broken  shells of lives, and so on:  I am willing to comply on burden of proof  for sexual obsession, now it's _your_ turn to provide evidence for  claims of your own).


 The best evidence I can present is EQUAL to any evidence you have  presented so far. That would be evidence based on observed behavior  patterns, which logically not hard evidence and can hardly tell the  entire story. So that means that both of us are guilty of half-assed  evidence. Though mine is actually quarter-assed because it's not  required as much as your need for evidence due to the fact my evidence  would be irrelevant to the topic.



> You can't really  "sugar coat" an adoration of porn, especially with this fandom.  Even  just saying "There's a bit of porn in the fandom" draws in crowds.   Hell, just saying Furry Porn Fetish is a part of the fandom (and not its  own unique fandom) can get people leading you on word semantic tirades  and the like about how the Furry Porn - all of it - is absolutely,  positively, _in no way_ associated with the Furry Fandom (which, if  the case, means SoFurry has a _lot_ of content to remove).


 I agree with this. People need to accept the Furry Fandom as a Fandom  of ANYTHING Furry. But I'm afraid that still won't liberate furries from  being called "porn obsessed". So thank you OP for renewing another  battle to separate fur from dirty fur.




> Nah, you exist to die like the rest of us.  Well,  except maybe Xaerun:  Think he has a contingency plan in place for  that.


 Nah, I exist trying to do what I want do and then die. The problem:  Some people don't want me to do, what I want to do, before I die.



> You go into a thread doing nothing but spout "You all suck", be  overtly antagonistic, and have a history of posts such as "I can show  you true insanity," "You're completely rational in that you want to bash  skulls in. People who don't empathize that are on some sort of  delusional moral high ground," and so on.  You aren't exactly surrounded  by an aura of "logical man".


I empathize with the absurdity of existence. Nothing matters in the  universe and the universe is nothing but matter. When I see people who  think they "know" how life should be, I get angry. Examples include  people belittling other people who enjoy a small thing like porn. Though  ultimately I know I am powerless, just like you, to make a fucking  difference that would cause the entire universe to give a shit. Am I  still illogical? I might be mentally ill, but at least I understand  absurdity.



> Of course it is.  Question:  Do most people  who disagree with you wind up with the "elitist" title?  Or, if they're  winning, are they on a power-trip?  I'm curious as to if this is  personally tailored a snipe at posters in here, or just a generic  dime-a-dozen response by you.


 Most people that disagree with me usually wind up with no "titles",  just ego-boosts caused by my inability to convince them that they're not  "perfect furry" role models. However, they never convince me that I'm "stupid" so I guess no one wins.



> When the hell did I become Simon?  Regardless, I'd be a bit alarmed if you were intimidated by a forum post.


 I fucking rape at Simon, you have nothing on me there.



> Agenda?  You need an agenda to bitch?  I mean, don't get me  wrong, I'd find it _great_ if the amount of porn in the fandom  plummeted suddenly (if only for the reduction in commonality of cropped  porn avatars), but I'm not exactly sitting here arguing for porn to be  taken out of the fandom.


Well as long you acknowledge it's bitching, I won't consider it an agenda.



> I just want to point out here that, combined with the prior two  posts, Olaunn seems to insinuate that a lot of the "elite" here aren't  actually furries.  He doesn't exactly state such, but the implications  are easily drawn.  Which is odd, in that - while true with me and a few  other high-postcount users - many of the posters here are quite  obviously furry.  You _do_ realize you can be a Furry and not find  the fandom ass-pats and the like, yes?  Or is this like a reverse of the  word-semantics thing I mentioned a while back, wherein instead  _not_ adoring the porn and embracing it means you aren't a fandom  member?


 Oh no, you got me there. I apologize, I totally didn't suspect a furry  could exhibit a sort of "ethnic hatred" against other furries. I suppose  I should have referred the "porn obsessed" furries as furverts instead.  Sorry for the mix-up.



> Your entire post at the start  was, summed up, "U suk, u destroying yourselves, u haz no lives, u  sexually frustrated", followed by claims of elitism and more thinly (if  even) veiled insults in later posts.  You aren't exactly one to call  someone out on such.


 I suppose I'll just have to acquire 1,000+ posts and maybe then I'll be worthy enough eh?




> People  were trying to argue such in the thread, and I think you can see why  they're absurd (the first is dragging an entire site down for the sake  of a single fetish group, the second is humorous on its merits alone,  and the third is a massive reach / attempt at intimidation).  Then, once  it was discovered by many of them that their complaining wouldn't fix  things, a good deal said "WE GONNA LEAVE FA FOREVA!", and - realizing  that not even that would save the fetish - either continued to stay and  grumble (but never leave) or just pack shop and migrate to sites like  InkBunny (or, in other words, prove that the main reason they stayed on  FA was Porn - which kinda goes alongside the OP's argument of "Obsessed  with porn" if you migrate with your fetish wherever it goes).


 Question: What would be the logical thing to do, just let it go and  take it up the highney? If you yourself (hypothetically) were an artist  of CP and liked it, how would you react if only your fetish was targeted  and removed?


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 15, 2011)

Porn is one of mankind's most important inventions.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> You see, the word "obsession"  in the thread had upset me greatly, so I stated the OP and friends of  having a "posting obsession" to level the argument playing ground.


  I believe some of the reasons this "failed", so to speak, are as follows:

1)  Tycho's "insults" are implied / questioned, but not stated as fact.  He tells them to "grow up", which states an immaturity, and to stop putting so much focus on porn.  A bit roughly, one might say, but the gist is the same.  Yours goes on starting about as antagonistic as OP's (the "posting obsession" bit), but then quickly escalates to a much more antagonistic role.  Furthermore,

2)  Tycho applied the claim to the fandom as a whole, and you're applying the claims to individual persons (or, at least, I assume most of the discussion was at high-postcount posters in this thread, and not FAF overall).  Beyond the typical Monkeysphere issue (sorry if I'm applying this wrong) wherein it's easier to care for a small number of persons than an entire group, there's the fact that his claims - being as broad as they are - can also readily apply to the fandom.  Merely having a significant portion enjoy the porn could readily validate his direct claim, if not the implication of immaturity (though that might also be easily verifiable, albeit through non-porn related stuff).



Olaunn said:


> My claims of the "porn haters" having sexual frustration, were only  assumptions based on medical studies of sexual frustration and the  effect it can have on one's perception of sex.


 Fair enough.  Seems a bit odd a connection to here (since it still requires vindication that those here are sexually frustrated), but it works.



Olaunn said:


> And I hastily chose to  make these assumptions because, OP and friends didn't offer a logical  non-personal explanation of why they hate people who enjoy porn.


Understandable, the OP post did lack somewhat in content.  I'll admit that links to the thread (or screens, since it was pulled) and other such things could probably have helped.



Olaunn said:


> The  thread just seemed to be another one-sided "mutual circle jerk" of elite  posters trying to flaunt their rantings as if they know everything and  nobody else has the right to argue. <----- Just an assumption, DON'T  take it personally.


  Most often, things will appear "one-sided" here because this forum quickly "purges" itself of people tend to react, "poorly" (best word I can think of), to its general behavior.  More often than not, it's those who would vehemently defend their right to porn any time and any where that tend to explode (though we have had people who are fanatically anti-porn explode here too, and those can be quite a show).

Since I'm going to assume you don't lurk too much here (Your post count would seem to imply more that you post whenever you get on and find a topic of interest, seeing as there's a great spike in activity recently), you might have missed some of the, er, "debates" in Rants & Raves.  There you would see the "opposite" of this thread, basically boiling down to Shay Feral and Ainoko running around claiming that all people who didn't like Cub Porn were Pedophiles (or, in the least, statistically more probable to be one than someone who fapped to cub porn), going "LALALA" when any counter-points or earnest attempts at debate were brought, and so on (Shay and Ainoko mentioned by name as I can recall them posting there and they actually post on FAF somewhat frequently: Most of the Cub Porn arguers only jumped in for the TOS change thread and pretty much went dead silent before and after).  



Olaunn said:


> but sadly the OP neglected that concept by adding "obsession" to his  thread title.


  Note, it is still readily arguable that porn - or, in the least, sex and sexuality - are heavily emphasized in the fandom.  "Furry Pride" videos that, coincidentally, tend to star rainbows and signs of homosexuality* are a clear sign of that.



Olaunn said:


> It's absurd because it's a topic that was designed to be either agreed  with or GTFO. I didn't agree with it and now I'm hurling shit at other  apes who don't agree with me. You claim I started it, but I claim the OP  WANTED someone like me to. There was no clear intention of debate at  the start of the thread, so I reacted accordingly.


  Again, fair enough... assuming one does not "up the ante" and increase the antagonism.  As far as things go, claiming an obsession with porn and that you might need to grow up some are relatively small on the scale of "antagonizing".  Claiming that people have ruined their lives, that's a wee bit higher up there.

Furthermore, debate is always appreciated on here when it _makes sense_.  Returning to the Shay example provided above:  That "debate" basically boiled down to "We're going to continue to shut-out any examples / arguments you provide, and throw ad hominems at you until you leave."  Not exactly the type enjoyed here (especially when you're trying to argue for the defense of something such as cub porn, and you try to claim a moral high-ground for _enjoying_ it).



Olaunn said:


> Well here it is then, your most requested addressing: IMO, furries ARE  NOT obsessed with porn. Those who were accused of being obsessed most  likely trusted FA with their cub porn/art and probably didn't receive a  proper notice of the sudden ban.


 'Neer put the notice up on here something like three weeks before the removal would start.  From day one they were posting about it.  They knew full well what was coming once 'Neer announced it, and almost to a man most of them immediately flung off the handle with 'U H8 US U FURSECUTE WE GO TO INKBUNNY HOPE U ENJOY NO FREE SPEECH".

Add in that there were rumors of it several days / weeks prior, there were very few people that came here to complain post-deletions.



Olaunn said:


> So  when their art was deleted off of FA, do you honestly blame them for  their reaction?


 When they made the complaints beforehand by a factor of 20+ days?  Yes.



Olaunn said:


> Especially since other fetish art still remains?


Ah-ah-ah!  Here's the thing, though!  It was either Cub goes, or _everything_ does.  It wasn't a matter of personal taste, it was a point wherein either the entire site would be dragged down due to inability to acquire funding, or Cub Porn goes and the rest of the stuff could remain (even Clean Cub could be kept, only the porn would leave), leaving the site alive.

Now, for most people (who weren't posting in the thread), that was a fair resolution:  You can either drag down all the users, tens of thousands, for one fetish to remain, or you can remove said fetish (and only the notably mature / adult stuff) and keep the site going.  However, for many of the people in the thread, again, that was the _wrong_ solution:  FA was supposed to magically make money to hold itself afloat.  FA was supposed to stick it to all the funders because the Cub Porn enthusiasts said so.  FA was part of some gigantic conspiracy because 'Neer hated Cub Porn.  FA should have to remove every fetish if one fetish should be removed from the site.  And so on, and so on.

This was not a minor thing either, with one or two people on the pro-Cub Porn side in the thread saying this whilst most said "Well I'm fine with it going":  It was _very common_ in the thread, at least when the discussion remained on the AUP and not the morality of Cub Porn in general.



Olaunn said:


> The art  may not be important to you, but to them it's somewhat important  because most of it was their *personal* property that just vanished without chance of recovery.


  So important, in fact that they didn't see any problem at all with leaving FA immediately due to the removal of a single, solitary fetish to pack up and head to other Furry Porn / Art sites.



Olaunn said:


> You think their fetish is abhorrent, but they are victims of a  developed fetish. Should you hate them for it? Insult them?


  It's a fetish, not a fucking disability.  If you're going to try scare-mongering, dragging thousands of other people down, start firing persecution conspiracies, and so on because a site's very foundation was put at risk from the presence, I reserve the right to insult you.  



Olaunn said:


> Also, life is short and miserable for most people. If these people like  to jack off to things you wouldn't jack off to, why do you waste YOUR  life trying to make them believe they are "porn obsessed freaks"?


  Here you seem to be making the typical conclusion made on this matter, that we're only upset because of what they were fapping to.  We weren't:  We were upset because of the sheer absurdity of their arguments, behavior, and so on.  Furthermore, we're still astounded that people will rush to the aid of persons who went "IF IF IF IF U DON'T KEEP MY FETISH, I'M LEAVING TEH FA FUREVAR, AND U ALL GONNA LOSE EVERYTHING TO FASCIST LEADERSHIP!"  That is not the type of behavior that should be condoned, let alone encouraged.



Olaunn said:


> Why  can't you realize they are victims of a far greater and realistic  hostile agenda?


 Hosti- are you referring to OP here, or the banning of Cub Porn?  By this point, you seem to be arguing more for _Cub Porn_ than you seem to be arguing against OP, which seems a bit odd since the only reason Cub Porn was mentioned here was that it served as a key example to representing the obsession with porn (You have to admit:  If someone's going to pack up shop and never look back because a single fetish was removed from a site, odds are they were obsessed with it).



Olaunn said:


> I'm sure you're with me on the agreement that the  government and religion play a big role in the epic fucked up-ness of  the world?


  Er, I'm _really_ starting to think you're branching away from the topic of the thread to go on a "CUB PORN SHOULD BE BACK!" tirade.  If that is not your intention, I apologize, but it's _really_ starting to look that way.



Olaunn said:


> The best evidence I can present is EQUAL to any evidence you have  presented so far.


  Not really, no.  You mention a study without any general information on it, that only corroborates that people who're sexually frustrated have stances on porn (not that people who have stances on porn / sex are all sexually frustrated), provide no evidence as to our ruined lives, and so on.  Meanwhile, well, if I tried I could probably either search the forum or message Qoph to corroborate the porn numbers in the thread, which is already a major leg-up over evidence provided by you so far. 



Olaunn said:


> That would be evidence based on observed behavior  patterns, which logically not hard evidence and can hardly tell the  entire story.


What other story can there be to "20% of the content is Mature / Adult, it acquires the majority of page views"?  That they were just looking at all those pornographic images for references?  That they were admiring the artistic value of a cum-soaked fox? 



Olaunn said:


> Though mine is actually quarter-assed because it's not  required as much as your need for evidence due to the fact my evidence  would be irrelevant to the topic.


  Actually, if you were actually presenting your statement as a counter to the OP, it is relevant as otherwise your counter-argument fails.  



Olaunn said:


> I fucking rape at Simon,


 Might be a misinterpretation here:  I was referring to "Row Row Fight the Powah!" Simon, not "Simon Says" Simon.  Though the point still holds (can't do the latter worth shit).



Olaunn said:


> I suppose I'll just have to acquire 1,000+ posts and maybe then I'll be worthy enough eh?


  Post count, overall, doesn't matter here.  Well, except for Jashwa and Tycho jockeying for the position, but that's more a friendly competition than one of authority / importance.




Olaunn said:


> Question: What would be the logical thing to do, just let it go and  take it up the highney? If you yourself (hypothetically) were an artist  of CP and liked it, how would you react if only your fetish was targeted  and removed


 I would hope, but then my mind would be extremely different in that case, that I wouldn't throw a fit and threaten to have my way (the entire site go down) or leave entirely and never look back under cries of conspiracy / fursecution.



*Note:  Attaman does not have any beefs against Homosexuality.  Merely furries who wear it at once like a badge of honor and a star of david across their shoulder, claiming "Fursecution" and the like.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I believe some of the reasons this "failed", so to speak, are as follows:
> 
> 1)  Tycho's "insults" are implied / questioned, but not stated as fact.  He tells them to "grow up", which states an immaturity, and to stop putting so much focus on porn.  A bit roughly, one might say, but the gist is the same.  Yours goes on starting about as antagonistic as OP's (the "posting obsession" bit), but then quickly escalates to a much more antagonistic role.  Furthermore,
> 
> 2)  Tycho applied the claim to the fandom as a whole, and you're applying the claims to individual persons (or, at least, I assume most of the discussion was at high-postcount posters in this thread, and not FAF overall).  Beyond the typical Monkeysphere issue (sorry if I'm applying this wrong) wherein it's easier to care for a small number of persons than an entire group, there's the fact that his claims - being as broad as they are - can also readily apply to the fandom.  Merely having a significant portion enjoy the porn could readily validate his direct claim, if not the implication of immaturity (though that might also be easily verifiable, albeit through non-porn related stuff).


 
The intent was to be slightly provocative and inflammatory to raise hackles and such, part of my reasoning coming from a line in Hamlet - "Methinks the lady doth protest too much"(IIRC).  Also, to provoke people to confront a reality they might deny or rationalize away a little bit of venom would help, I thought.

Also, it was fun.  For a little bit, anyway.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 15, 2011)

why can't people here just say they like porn
it's natural to want sex, and it should be equally natural to look for ways to substitute for sex when it's not available, ie porn
I like porn.  I like drawing it even better.  Just another hobby to me really

and about the cub porn reaction, I can completely understand why they'd be butthurt.  I have fetishes myself, one of my favorites being so hard to find outside this site.  Ban the fetish and you take away that security I'd have with the site.  Not that I'd so sob about it.  I don't think anyone sobbed as much as their posts make it seem, unless there's someone with some serious porn addiction/anger issue.  I'm not into cub porn or loli/shota, but I don't see anything wrong with it.  I mean what it represents in reality is wrong, but it's still drawn art.  No one's getting hurt irl.  If you hate it because of what it shows, then you should also be hating all that rape and bdsm and humiliation and guro and vore they post so much.  Ban that too. :/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 15, 2011)

I would be lying is I said I never look at it, furry or real type.
I don't look at it very often tho.  Don't need to 

Tho I think a good percent of furries are obsessed with it.  Well maybe not completely  obsessed but a lot might or would probably go crazy if they couldn't get it.


----------



## Trance (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess I look at it and like some of it.  I always feel like a hypocrite when non-furry friends start talking to me about it though.  Of course, they think anthro porn=beastiality.  I see where they're going, but I don't agree.  
Anyway, I'm pretty sure they know I look at it even though I say otherwise.  And if I tell them I don't, they're all like "People think that to be a furry you have to look at the pr0n, so you're not a furry if you don't.  HURR). Whatever.
  Obsessed with porn?  No.  Do I like it?  Well... yeah.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

anthro porn =/= beastiality
there's a line between wanting to fuck an animal with human traits and wanting to fuck just a plain animal-like animal.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 18, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I believe some of the reasons this "failed", so to speak, are as follows:
> Tycho  applied the claim to the fandom as a whole, and you're applying the  claims to individual persons (or, at least, I assume most of the  discussion was at high-postcount posters in this thread, and not FAF  overall).  Beyond the typical Monkeysphere issue (sorry if I'm applying  this wrong) wherein it's easier to care for a small number of persons  than an entire group, there's the fact that his claims - being as broad  as they are - can also readily apply to the fandom.  Merely having a  significant portion enjoy the porn could readily validate his direct  claim, if not the implication of immaturity (though that might also be  easily verifiable, albeit through non-porn related stuff).



 Well you high-roller posters seem to be like-minded, so of course I had  to group you all up somehow. It's too much of a hassle to just call out  individuals one at a time, so wa-la you all became the HPP (high  postcount posters as you like), _only_ because you all share common idealism's. 





> Understandable,  the OP post did lack somewhat in content.  I'll admit that links to the  thread (or screens, since it was pulled) and other such things could  probably have helped.


Agreed, more content would have been helpful for both parties of the argument.



> Most often, things will appear "one-sided" here because this  forum quickly "purges" itself of people tend to react, "poorly" (best  word I can think of), to its general behavior.  More often than not,  it's those who would vehemently defend their right to porn any time and  any where that tend to explode (though we have had people who are  fanatically anti-porn explode here too, and those can be quite a  show).


 I think it becomes one-sided because a lot of posters are too  intimidated to argue with the Big Dog posters, but that's just my  theory.



> Since I'm going to assume you don't lurk too much  here (Your post count would seem to imply more that you post whenever  you get on and find a topic of interest, seeing as there's a great spike  in activity recently), you might have missed some of the, er, "debates"  in Rants & Raves.  There you would see the "opposite" of this  thread, basically boiling down to Shay Feral and Ainoko running around  claiming that all people who didn't like Cub Porn were Pedophiles (or,  in the least, statistically more probable to be one than someone who  fapped to cub porn), going "LALALA" when any counter-points or earnest  attempts at debate were brought, and so on (Shay and Ainoko mentioned by  name as I can recall them posting there and they actually post on FAF  somewhat frequently: Most of the Cub Porn arguers only jumped in for the  TOS change thread and pretty much went dead silent before and  after).


 I'm sorry, I just can't see how the actions of a few people can justify  the argument that ALL furries are obsessed with porn. Maybe now I'm  ready to agree that SOME are, but not ALL.



> Furthermore,  debate is always appreciated on here when it _makes sense_.   Returning to the Shay example provided above:  That "debate" basically  boiled down to "We're going to continue to shut-out any examples /  arguments you provide, and throw ad hominems at you until you leave."   Not exactly the type enjoyed here (especially when you're trying to  argue for the defense of something such as cub porn, and you try to  claim a moral high-ground for _enjoying_ it).


You forgot to mention that it is the responsibly of the OP to make the  topic presentable. The way a thread turns out is solely based on the  design. Tycho admitted himself that he made the thread to "raise hackles  and such" so that's what he got.



> 'Neer put the notice up  on here something like three weeks before the removal would start.   From day one they were posting about it.  They knew full well what was  coming once 'Neer announced it, and almost to a man most of them  immediately flung off the handle with 'U H8 US U FURSECUTE WE GO TO  INKBUNNY HOPE U ENJOY NO FREE SPEECH".


 I suppose I shouldn't have jumped to the conclusion that the ban was  "sudden". Obviously they were trying hard to make 'Neer consider  canceling the ban, but there's nothing obsessive or unusual about that.  Also, judging by the phrase "U H8US U FURSECUTE WE GO TO INKBUNNY HOPE U  ENJOY NO FREE SPEECH"  clearly points out they wanted the Admin to feel  ashamed and one-upped by other sites.




> Ah-ah-ah!   Here's the thing, though!  It was either Cub goes, or _everything_  does.  It wasn't a matter of personal taste, it was a point wherein  either the entire site would be dragged down due to inability to acquire  funding, or Cub Porn goes and the rest of the stuff could remain (even  Clean Cub could be kept, only the porn would leave), leaving the site  alive.


 I can see how this would bother you, as it kinda bothers me too. Fact  is, the CP fanatics got the short end of the stick and heavily whined  about it. Still that DOESN'T make them or the fandom porn obsessed in  general.



> Now, for most people (who weren't posting in the  thread), that was a fair resolution:  You can either drag down all the  users, tens of thousands, for one fetish to remain, or you can remove  said fetish (and only the notably mature / adult stuff) and keep the  site going.  However, for many of the people in the thread, again, that  was the _wrong_ solution:  FA was supposed to magically make money  to hold itself afloat.  FA was supposed to stick it to all the funders  because the Cub Porn enthusiasts said so.  FA was part of some gigantic  conspiracy because 'Neer hated Cub Porn.  FA should have to remove every  fetish if one fetish should be removed from the site.  And so on, and  so on.


 I hate to admit it, but CP is very popular, therefore the amount of CP  artists on the site was not small. Because of that, the decision to ban  CP was like a decision to ban a large margin of users off the site.  If  it were any other fetish being banned, it probably wouldn't have had  such an impact or have received as much attention. 




> It's a fetish, not a fucking disability.  If you're going to try  scare-mongering, dragging thousands of other people down, start firing  persecution conspiracies, and so on because a site's very foundation was  put at risk from the presence, I reserve the right to insult  you.


 You also have the right to remain silent.



> Here you seem  to be making the typical conclusion made on this matter, that we're  only upset because of what they were fapping to.  We weren't:  We were  upset because of the sheer absurdity of their arguments, behavior, and  so on.  Furthermore, we're still astounded that people will rush to the  aid of persons who went "IF IF IF IF U DON'T KEEP MY FETISH, I'M LEAVING  TEH FA FUREVAR, AND U ALL GONNA LOSE EVERYTHING TO FASCIST LEADERSHIP!"   That is not the type of behavior that should be condoned, let alone  encouraged.


I have made the conclusion that your conclusions have been poorly based  on the premise of what actions were taken by the CP fans. They fought,  for what they believed to be, their right to have their fetish on the  site. A lot of them were irrational in the way they behaved I'll agree,  but that simply can't justify the allegation that ALL furries are  obsessed with porn. 



> Er, I'm _really_ starting to  think you're branching away from the topic of the thread to go on a "CUB  PORN SHOULD BE BACK!" tirade.  If that is not your intention, I  apologize, but it's _really_ starting to look that way


 It's not my intention. I simply was delving too far into my empathetic  ways in order to grasp a better understanding of the CP fans and why  they acted so strongly.  Sometimes I drift from the topic if I'm writing  long posts of contemplation.



> Not really, no.  You  mention a study without any general information on it, that only  corroborates that people who're sexually frustrated have stances on porn  (not that people who have stances on porn / sex are all sexually  frustrated), provide no evidence as to our ruined lives, and so on.   Meanwhile, well, if I tried I could probably either search the forum or  message Qoph to corroborate the porn numbers in the thread, which is  already a major leg-up over evidence provided by you so far.


 You seem determined that I provide evidence to back up my claims of you  HP posters having no lives and such. Well, I can't prove it without  hard evidence, but I can make a fair assumption using basic math. Tycho  for instance joined this site in 2008. It has been 4 years, which makes  an approx number of 1,460 days, so he would need to post around 12 or 13  times a day at least to reach his current post count. And I don't know  about you, but I never find time to post THAT much a day.



> Post count, overall, doesn't matter here.  Well, except for  Jashwa and Tycho jockeying for the position, but that's more a friendly  competition than one of authority / importance.


 So would that imply Tycho just makes topics like this as a fun way to  "be in the lead"? Well fuck, I guess he is in the lead then because he has "bouncers".






> *Note:   Attaman does not have any beefs against Homosexuality.  Merely furries  who wear it at once like a badge of honor and a star of david across  their shoulder, claiming "Fursecution" and the like.


 Is this directed at me? Am I being assumed as gay? Because I'll have  you know that I fucking LOVE girls, especially nude girls, and nobody  has ever complained about my pride in that.

 However, I do agree that pride needs to be lessened.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 20, 2011)

dis thread is about pron
y so elite debate?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

edit: you know what? This post is probably not a good idea.

Also, my "life" or lack thereof is none of your business, Olaunn, nor is it relevant to the topic.  Kindly fuck off.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> why can't people here just say they like porn
> it's natural to want sex, and it should be equally natural to look for ways to substitute for sex when it's not available, ie porn
> I like porn.  I like drawing it even better.  Just another hobby to me really


 

I like sex. It feels good. :V
I dislike (Furry) porn, and I dislike it even more when furries outside of the internet show it off and try to force it on me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2011)

Many humans like porn, this isn't just a fandom thing, stop treating it like it is.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Society is still to prudish. I say there needs to be more porn.



agreed, reposting because this thread needs the correct answer repeated


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Many humans like porn, this isn't just a fandom thing, stop treating it like it is.


 
As I have seen, furries are a bit more liberal with their sexual material, but at the same time, more inconsiderate when it comes to porn. 

Furries (most) like to treat their fetishes like badges of honor, and others treat them like trading cards.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As I have seen, furries are a bit more liberal with their sexual material, but at the same time, more inconsiderate when it comes to porn.
> 
> Furries (most) like to treat their fetishes like badges of honor, and others treat them like trading cards.


 Wait, you mean it's _not _socially acceptable to tell everyone what gets you off and display it to the world?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, you mean it's _not _socially acceptable to tell everyone what gets you off and display it to the world?


 
You are a fox so I am not surprised if you do not know this. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are a fox so I am not surprised if you do not know this. :V


 Oh come on! Why does everyone bring that up when I make a sarcastic joke involving sex? >=[


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on! Why does everyone bring that up when I make a sarcastic joke involving sex? >=[


 
Because foxes ARE dirty little sluts. :V


----------



## Icky (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on! Why does everyone bring that up when I make a sarcastic joke involving sex? >=[



Either it's your avatar, or you really suck at sarcasm.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because foxes ARE dirty little sluts. :V


But I'm not a dirty slut. :|



Icky said:


> Either it's your avatar, or you really suck at sarcasm.


 Yeah well you really suck at life, birdfag.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a dirty slut. :|


 
Whatever helps you sleep at night. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. :3


 Ok fine, prove that I'm slutty. >=[

Every time I asked someone that they have no proof. I'm not obsessed with porn or anything and am not a creep and I don't whore myself out to anyone.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok fine, prove that I'm slutty. >=[
> 
> Every time I asked someone that they have no proof. I'm not obsessed with porn or anything and am not a creep and I don't whore myself out to anyone.


 You sure are obsessed with telling people you're not into these things, to the point where I'm starting to believe you really are a furvert but trying too damn hard to prove everyone that you aren't. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> You sure are obsessed with telling people you're not into these things, to the point where I'm starting to believe you really are a furvert but trying too damn hard to prove everyone that you aren't. :V


 I just like to defend myself. I am not a slutfox >=[


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a dirty slut. :|


 
That's not what you were saying the other night.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just like to defend myself. I am not a slutfox >=[


 I'm much filthier than you and I don't defend myself, so I don't see what you're so embarrassed about.


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Furries are obsessed with porn (WARNING: LONG POST!)*

*SHORT VERSION: Cub porn people = pedos. Pedo = very wrong. Fetish art doesn't mean porn; it's just closely related.*
 
_*LONG VERSION:*_ I very recently went through the "should I really be calling myself a furry?" phase of my life (see dis), due to the huge amount of porn I saw on FA and...someone starting to do more porn than clean art. (I came to the conclusion that, well, I can call myself a furry if I want to, because I'm my own kind of furry.) Imma take this maturely.

On topic: Personally, I think people distressing over their cub porn being taken down need to see a therapist,  _STAT_. Pedophilia is a very bad thing, and logic says that if you're into cub pron, you're a pedo by extension. I'm glad that it was banned from the site, thus discouraging it, and I'm appalled there was apparently a huge shitstorm over it.

It's interesting to see so many different views in these posts. Myself, I'm not gonna say I'm completely immune to pron, but I AM going to say that the most important and appealing art to me is the stuff that's done well, creatively, (genuinely) humorously it it's supposed to be, and  _tastefully_. In other words, I like a lot of the clean stuff. (I don't even like bulges...they're like men in Speedos--just plain _gross_.)

However, in response to another guy's post, I just wanna say there's a reason porn-haters would be super-upset if all fetishes were banned from FA. (Well, two, the first being the fact that, well, um...every fur I've met has at least one fetish.) This big reason? Lots of fetish art, while often fapped to, isn't meant to be pornographic. There's a reason why there's a "tame" section on FA for the fetishes. 

For example, I would be devastated if fatfur was banned because, to me, there's a genuine sense of fun in fatfur, sometimes. (Just look at DragoMike's art sometimes.) Plus, for some reason, fat (to a degree) = cute in human psychology. 
Paw? Sure, it's meant to be kinky, but admit it--some days, you just wanna give a good kick through the wall of your workplace, if not entirely crush it. X3 (Otherwise, I'm STILL wondering why it's attractive @_@)
Connected to that, macro--there's a good reason Godzilla's so huge (*rimshot*).
And with musclefur, there's......um......well, okay, it's pretty guilty much of the time, but that doesn't mean it should be banned entirely. (More like the inclusion of considerably-sized bulges should be an automatic Mature rating, a rule that should be more enforced.)

Fetish art isn't automatically pornographic. It's just heavily connected to porn. 

And I'm sure people have made this same point already...^^; 

If you read all this post, you get a cookie.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Furries are obsessed with porn (WARNING: LONG POST!)*



FerreTrip said:


> *SHORT VERSION:* Cub porn people = pedos. Pedo = very wrong. Fetish art doesn't mean porn; it's just closely related.
> 
> _*LONG VERSION:*_ I very recently went through the "should I really be calling myself a furry?" phase of my life (see dis), due to the huge amount of porn I saw on FA and...someone starting to do more porn than clean art. (I came to the conclusion that, well, I can call myself a furry if I want to, because I'm my own kind of furry.) Imma take this maturely.
> 
> ...


 
TL;DR people need to learn the difference between suggestive and erotic. Just because you're struggling to resist the boner that otherwise suggestive pic is giving you doesn't mean everyone else experiences the same thing when they see it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 25, 2011)

The fact that you are given an option of sexual fetishes in the drop down menu for newly submitted artwork should say enough.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> The fact that you are given an option of sexual fetishes in the drop down menu for newly submitted artwork should say enough.


 
FA is the Wal-mart of fetishes. :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2011)

I fucking love porn. Sex everywhere, no clothes, all kinds of stuff and things...*fap*fap*fap* yeah, I am obsessed. It runs my life. Oh, wait, I am a male and I have certain parts that make things called hormones. If I was neutered, I probably would only enjoy porn for the artistic qualities. I still doubt I would consider it a detriment to furries or society, at large. 8==D


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

What's Target supposed to be? VCL?


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Furries are obsessed with porn (WARNING: LONG POST!)*



Wolf-Bone said:


> TL;DR people need to learn the difference between suggestive and erotic. Just because you're struggling to resist the boner that otherwise suggestive pic is giving you doesn't mean everyone else experiences the same thing when they see it.


 
Then no cookie for you. ;P But did you at least read the part clearly labeled "SHORT VERSION"? (Edit: I made it green just now. Before it just had a B/I/U header...like the one below it.)

That's a good point. *nodnod*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder if anybody here can actually say no to themselves?


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Jan 29, 2011)

:O wait a minute no way!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Furries are obsessed with porn (WARNING: LONG POST!)*



FerreTrip said:


> Then no cookie for you. ;P But did you at least read the part clearly labeled "SHORT VERSION"? (Edit: I made it green just now. Before it just had a B/I/U header...like the one below it.)
> 
> That's a good point. *nodnod*


 
Reading's for homos.


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Furries are obsessed with porn (WARNING: LONG POST!)*



Wolf-Bone said:


> Reading's for homos.


 
...


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

And the big deal is.. where?


----------



## Xavan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I wonder if anybody here can actually say no to themselves?



Will it satisfy your deviant hunger if I said I did?


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

i think its true it applies to me so yeah


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 3, 2011)

On one hand, sometimes I am dismayed by some of the things I see on this site.  On the other hand, I've got some odd (harmless) paraphilias myself that you don't need to hear about, and the stuff that caters to it, oh man.  I have my limits as far as weird goes, but my slate is not clean. I fully accept that I am a monster, and have tried not to worry about it too much.


----------



## Naa (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm afraid that I will have to give in and start drawing porn if I ever want to be anything more than a wallflower artist. 
Good thing I don't mind being small.


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 4, 2011)

im drawing porn right now for all the views faves and watchs
the sicker the better XD


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2011)

Last time I checked the WORLD was obsessed with porn :/


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Meh. A lot of it's good, I don't care.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Feb 4, 2011)

The only reason FA is the porn site it is now is that it -allows- it. I'm sure a_ more morally competent administrative team_ would probably have imposed the same "no porno' rules as most sites, and seeing as most sites are not silly enough to advocate it, guess where they go? 

I'm guessing half the community is more 'wish-fulfillment' and the other half 'profiteering from said wish-fulfillment' than anything. And maybe that small 8% are really those twisted fucks that the media loves to highlight as the paragons of furrydom.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 4, 2011)

WRONG! Most porn artists are obsessed with furries!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 4, 2011)

As quoting from SNL:
"Sex can wait, masturbate!"


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2011)

why throw a fit about it? if you dont like it, dont look at it. (simple as that)
I personally like it, not entirely for the sexual aspect. I also enjoy the artistic part of it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok fine, prove that I'm slutty. >=[



*points to sig below*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 5, 2011)

Jack said:


> I also enjoy the artistic part of it.


 There's an artistic part? :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> *points to sig below*


 I have no idea what you're talking about.


Kellie Gator said:


> There's an artistic part? :V


 99% of the time, no.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 99% of the time, no.


 I don't care what anyone says, I don't believe that there's even as much as 1% of artistic value in this fucking fandom. >:[


----------



## Blutide (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree, porn is one part of the fandom....not the whole thing....There is so much more to it, and people can move past the sex part.

Spoiler alert : Sex gets boring...


----------



## Blutide (Feb 5, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's an artistic part? :V


 Me? I enjoy good artwork like the next guy....but dear god there is barely any artwork to appreciate anymore.


----------



## Aaros (Feb 5, 2011)

I've seen enough good artists around on FA to know that there's a lot of good art around. They tend to have smaller followings, so they're harder to find, which is why it's easy to think there isn't many. But there are a lot, and if you're patient enough looking around you can find them.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I don't believe that there's even as much as 1% of artistic value in this fucking fandom. >:[


 
You spend most of your time ogling pornographic depictions of a goddamn Warner Bros. cartoon character.  You and your evaluations of the amount of artistic value in the fandom can get right the fuck out.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I don't believe that there's even as much as 1% of artistic value in this fucking fandom. >:[


 There are plenty of artists who do clean shit that has plenty of artistic value.

Maybe if you didn't touch yourself to cartoon cocks and looked at clean art you'd notice.:V


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

It's embarrassing to consider myself a furry, but I am a furry because I genuinely enjoy things like personified animals like Bugs Bunny.
I think it's gross to fap to anything other than a consenting human adult, but perhaps I am just too conservative for this age.

If you like child-like things, why not just appreciate women without breasts or men who aren't "muscular" and "hairy" enough? :/


----------



## Browder (Feb 6, 2011)

Lemur said:


> .
> 
> If you like child-like things, why not just appreciate women without breasts or men who aren't "muscular" and "hairy" enough? :/


 
Because that would be borderline ephebophilia and those are too young to be considered 'consenting adults'.

And Fetishers gonna Fetish.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 7, 2011)

Sad but true, when it comes to porn, most artist will draw it. Some people are adult enough to know when to stop and say no more, sometimes we are still a child and want more of the eye candy. Even though we are considered adults, sometimes we don't act like one. I guess porn is one of those things that will always be addictive to a degree.


----------



## Fuzzface (Apr 22, 2011)

This is eccentric. Nearly all people in general are obsessed with porn. Have you never heard of back door sluts nine? Furry or not, Hollywood pumps out a lot of porn. nasty humans...nasty.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 23, 2011)

What can you do.


My advice, listen to this: It helps clear my mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3jPltwJkoM
Maybe it'l work for you.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 23, 2011)

Please check the most recent post's date before posting.


----------

